
The Windows Phone story: From hope to dusty abandonware - B1FF_PSUVM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/27/windows_phone_history_special_report/
======
ChuckSanders
I am far from a fanboy of any OEM but really thought that Windows Phones were
some of the best things Microsoft ever got right... They just can not possibly
compete against iOS and Android

